# Original compositions for String Quartet



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Here are six new compositions scored for String Quartet.

https://owendavidmusic.org/2020/05/03/string-quartet-scores-and-parts/

I hope to start recording them with real String Quartets shortly. But the audio files at the above link give you an idea of what they are meant to sound like.

The six pieces are R_emembrance, Evensong, The Exmoor Pony, The Kiss, The Lovers _and _Lifecycles_.


----------

